

Ask HN: Hardware Products you wish existed? - new2

What are hardware ideas &#x2F; devices you wish existed ?<p>If you had the capability of designing circuit boards, writing firmware, industrial design, RF design, iOS and Android dev skills &amp; ability to have PCBs made and tooling available for plastic, what would you build ?
======
radoslawc
All time dream, open laptop: [https://www.crowdsupply.com/kosagi/novena-open-
laptop](https://www.crowdsupply.com/kosagi/novena-open-laptop)

